# Can e-readers still compete with the iPad?



## Bren S. (May 10, 2009)

Interesting article.

http://ow.ly/177Jvf


----------



## Rasputina (May 6, 2009)

ok they lost me with all the pop ups. I didn't even read it.


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

Interesting article.

They need to hire someone who knows the difference between an underline and an em dash, though.

And who knows the difference between a discounted price and one that is just lower.  


Mike


----------



## Bren S. (May 10, 2009)

lol Agreed.


----------

